# ECLSTC VENDERS



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find out what venders will be at the eclsts.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete - have a look here for the vendor list:

http://www.largescaletrainshows.com/article_31.html 

dave


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Being new to g scale trains last year was our first train show. My wife and myself were like little kids going from one booth to the other. We have been waiting all year to attend the show this year. Thanks again/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------

